# Thoughts on the forum



## Gizmo (10/10/13)

What are you thoughts on the forum? Where could we improve the forum? What features? Is it slow? Open to any ideas thanks guys.


----------



## CraftyZA (10/10/13)

No complaints yet. All that needs to happen is boost your numbers. Without a diversity of forumites, forums tend to collapse after a few weeks.

One thing that I can raise praise to... This forum is the only one that gives me notifications on my phone when a new reply is posted...
I'm a forum addict, so active on about 6 forums. And this is the only one that does that. All the others support Tapatalk, but only limited. No Notifications etc..


----------



## ET (10/10/13)

this is most definately one of the better working and looking forums out there. sadly i literally know only one other vaper in kzn, the guy who introduced me to vaping but he's still twisping away so not all that sure if he would join the forum. at least i got him into mixing his own ejuice


----------



## ET (10/10/13)

hey now, is there some way to get a map of south africa and forum users can stick a pin in the approximate location of where they are?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/10/13)

denizenx said:


> hey now, is there some way to get a map of south africa and forum users can stick a pin in the approximate location of where they are?




Thats a pretty cool idea  Or at least somewhere under the name that says so


----------



## Gizmo (10/10/13)

Let me look into that right now sure I can do something

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (10/10/13)

I think you might have a few lurkers though - 25% of my hits came from here the last few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (10/10/13)

Hi guys . Thanks for going thru the effort of getting this forum up and running. I will try my best to direct my clients to this forum and encourage them to register.... we need to get the numbers up there is a huge amount of vapors in sa. Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (10/10/13)

Yep and growing exponentially - vaping is certainly starting to hit mainstream in SA


----------

